# What is Autosteer+



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Anyone ever hear of Autosteer+


----------



## potatoee (Aug 26, 2018)

No, I never heard of it and this is the first thing that I saw that implies a sensor upgrade. Personally, I expect Tesla to need to support a sensor upgrade if it's FSD goals are to be met. I am 1) skeptical about what can be achieved with the present vision system and 2) would prefer that we did not have only one long range radar. 

I should be getting HW3 later this week but do not expect it to perform better with the current software load. I'm sure all of us hope that a sensor upgrade is not required to support a reliable FSD experience.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

That graphic is from this page:

https://www.tesla.com/autopilot

Forget about what Autosteer+ means, the Full Self Driving video on that page is VERY impressive. It gives me hope that FSD is truly "feature complete" and may actually be released sooner than I expected.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

FogNoggin said:


> That graphic is from this page:
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/autopilot
> 
> Forget about what Autosteer+ means, the Full Self Driving video on that page is VERY impressive. It gives me hope that FSD is truly "feature complete" and may actually be released sooner than I expected.


Thanks for providing the URL. I found it through some MSNBC article where the author was misrepresenting the capabilities of autopilot, saying it changes lanes automatically.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm guessing the addition of HW3 allows the current sensors more robust capabilities.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

The introduction of new terms makes me think they are going to be introducing a new generation of hardware for the new cars. Definitely haven’t heard of autosteer
+ and NEW pops out to me in “the new Tesla Vision cameras”....


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

Nevermind, that video is over 3 years old.






I'm beginning to think it was done with a green screen in a studio. My skepticism is now feature complete. 🤔


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> The introduction of new terms makes me think they are going to be introducing a new generation of hardware for the new cars. Definitely haven't heard of autosteer
> + and NEW pops out to me in "the new Tesla Vision cameras"....


I expect that at some point it'll be necessary to update sensors as processing increases.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> The introduction of new terms makes me think they are going to be introducing a new generation of hardware for the new cars. Definitely haven't heard of autosteer
> + and NEW pops out to me in "the new Tesla Vision cameras"....


I read it again and think it's talking about the increased processing power (assuming HW3), not sensors.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

FogNoggin said:


> Nevermind, that video is over 3 years old.


It looks like the references to Autosteer+ and the info about new sensors and increased computing power are also over 3 years old. Using archive.org you can see that the tesla autopilot web page hasn't changed much since Oct 2016. This info is all about the "new" AP 2.0 hardware that was announced back then.

Edit: Corrected text from AP 2.5 to AP 2.0.


----------

